# I need more Spices



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I took a hard look at my preps last week (We are getting closer to Sept 13th) I need to continue building up the food supplies..but I really need to add more spices.... 

Besides pepper, salt, sugar.. what other spices should I add for the long term.. to make rice and other things less boring


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Wife keeps a full spice rack. Other than salt and sugar the only spice I keep any real quantity of is slap ya momma (a really good spicy cajun seasoning mix) and cayenne pepper. I like it hot. 

Even though it's not a spice I also recommend keeping a bunch of raw honey if you can get it. It's super healthy and lasts forever. Great for sweetening things and also has medical uses. Plus you can use it to make mead if you wanted to.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cinnamon would be first on my list, . . . chili powder, . . . sage, . . . cumin, . . . ginger, . . . celery seed, . . . baking powder, . . . baking soda, . . . yeast, . . . horseradish, . . . vanilla, . . . nutmeg, . . . oregano, . . . parsley, . . . peppermint, . . . rosemary, . . . garlic, . . . thyme, . . . turmeric, . . . allspice, . . . nutmeg, . . . paprika, . . . and you may want a couple bottles of beef and chicken bullion cubes.

Then you want to add cocoa, . . . Hershey's chocolate, . . . raisins, . . . dates, . . . figs, . . . some confectioners sugar, . . . brown sugar, . . . powdered eggs, . . . and don't forget the hot sauce, . . . several bottles. 

This is my basic list, . . . there are a whole boat load more. 

If you have a Big Lots store near you, . . . they have a huge shelf of $1 a bottle, spices. Go get one of each.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Five spice, curry and italian seasoning in addition to the above.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I just keep one extra of the stuff I use regularly, since spices don't have a great shelf life. My best plan is my perennial herb garden. Mints of various description, oregano, lemon balm, rosemary, sage, chives all self-propagate year after year with just a little attention to make sure the space-grabbers don't crowd out the more shy types.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Whatever you use now for seasoning. This is what I have:
Salt/pepper
Cinnamon
Chili Powder
Bay leaves
Sage
Basil
Cumin
Italian seasoning
Ginger
Nutmeg
Cloves
Garlic powder
Onion flakes
Parsley
Hot pepper, crushed
Chicken and Beef cubes
Soy Sauce
Vanilla
Coco powder (lots!)
Marsala powder (a great Asian seasoning for curry tasting dishes)
Powdered peanut butter


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

cyan peeper and maybe some adobo or greek nd curry oh and some dill weed.
that;s about all I would add
now my wife garlic horse radish 5 spice ginger curry and about 10 others that I can't remember and I'm not going to look.
but I do most of the cooking 
and what I use the most is salt pepper dill weed and the greek stuff.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

and if your just tying to flavor up some rice use chicken bullion


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Be sure to have the basic staples like oil, vinegar, baking powder, baking soda, sugar, honey, grains and/or flours.
I have a couple of 50 pound blocks of salt as emergency reserve/barter. ($7 in a feed store.) the blocks are compact and durable. Throughout history, salt has been a very desirable barter item. Battles have been fought over the control of salt beds. I imagine the same will be true in the future.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Coriander, fennel seed, star anise, mustard seeds, smoked paprika, Hungarian sweet paprika, chipotle chili powder, ancho chili powder, Saffron, sumac powder, fenugreek, cayenne pepper, sesame seed, cardamom, caraway, Szechwan peppercorns, Aleppo chili powder. Those are some of my spices that differ from the above posts.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Rn mentioned cloves and it made me remember to mention essential oils....you cannot cook with them but clove oil was used as a oral pain killer back in the day...other essential oils are helpful too like tea tree oil and lavender...I believe lavender wards away ticks and tea tree oil is a natural Aneceptic


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Be sure to have the basic staples like oil, vinegar, baking powder, baking soda, sugar, honey, grains and/or flours.
> I have a couple of 50 pound blocks of salt as emergency reserve/barter. ($7 in a feed store.) the blocks are compact and durable. Throughout history, salt has been a very desirable barter item. Battles have been fought over the control of salt beds. I imagine the same will be true in the future.


we have 300 lbs of wheat and a bunch of flour...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

33 Cheap Ways to Spice Up Your Rice It took me a bit but I knew I had seen it recently.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Plant an herb garden.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

All that has been said, comfort foods. I just looked on my bottle of liquid smoke, no best if used by date, that I could see. Marinaded smoked foods to me are real comfort foods. But the smell will have the neighbors coming over. Plus the smoke is good for making dried meats.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They sell these down at the Walmart. Six spices in one big shaker. Not sure of any expiration dates.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000FXWLA4


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That looks darn handy!!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Poultry seasoning...by the pound. really.
Garlic powder. Not Garlic Salt. That stuff's a rip off. garlic powder, hmmmmm.
Pepper grinders from Schilling. They make disposable pepper grinders. So cool, so cheap. They come fulla seeds, you toss the bottle when yer done.
Minced onions. these are kinda like dehydrated onions so they can do lotsa things.
Allegro steak marinade. I know it's not a spice, but a man's gotta have that steakhouse flavor after a long day of raping and pillaging.
Salt n Pepper. So you have someone to tell you to 'Push it!'


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Push it real good!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

thanks ralph , that's a nice list.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I bought some items at Aldi last night on the way home


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

The spices on the shelf in the store are in alphabetical order so start with A,take one of each right down the line. You may not need or use all these but you will have something to barter with.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Ideally you would stock the essentials in bulk, and *seeds *for the rest. 
A seed bank would be easier than stocking these items, and renewable too. You may not need mustard seed for a while, but you will eventually need it.


----------

